# Ford 3000 fuel injection pump



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I obtained a 3000 series diesel






tractor manufactured on Sep 15, 1967. It has a simms fuel injector. It came with a new part attached to it shown in the picture. Can anyone tell me what that shiny new part is and why it would need to be replaced and where I could get a new one if needed? It has a spring loaded handle on the side and I don't know what that handle does. I was changing the fuel filters and could not get gas to drain into the new filters so I began to investigate this thing. Fuel goes from the tank to the shiny part that looks new and then to to fuel filters. If I open the fuel cock fuel does not go back up to the fuel filter by gravity. I know fuel is getting to the injector because It leaked when I removed a clamp on a fuel line feeding it. Do I have to crank the engine, pump that lever or should the fuel filter fill by gravity?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JGPenfield,

That new part is your fuel pump / fuel lift pump. You use that little lever to manually operate the pump to push fuel to the filters to purge air out. I think you can also use the pump to purge air to the injectors. 

See item #115 on the attached parts diagram. Messick's has this pump listed if you need to replace it, new $58, remanufactured $45.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Sixbales 
Thanks for the reply. I could not download your link. 
The fuel line on top seen in my picture is loose and it feels like there is a spring on it because it springs up and down inside the fuel pump. Should it be that way?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

If you sign in to the forum, all you have to do is click on the link and it will open.

That pump top connection should be a rigid connection. Note that there are a lot of threads showing on the upper connection....something wrong there...possibly wrong threads?? 

Those hoses are not right either. Possible source for an air leak. Should be metal tubing.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

The "mechanic" that worked on my tractor before I got a hold of it did many funny things. He did not tighten down that top connection and instead used black tape thread to seal the leak. I removed and tightened it up and it is now good to go. The bottom fuel line was cut in two and that is why there is rubber tubing connecting the metal tubing together. I replaced the rubber tubing and clamps and will see if it leaks. It should OK since it under gravity pressure only. I am waiting for some seals for the fuel filter from the local dealer to finish the job. If it leaks I will replace the entire metal tubing. I tested the pump with the tubing off and noted that just pumping it did not do much, but pulling it down and letting it snap up shot fuel up into the air.


----------

